# Samsung Magician Updated to version 5.2: Downloads limited.



## jsfitz54 (Jan 17, 2018)

*http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/*

*http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/notice.html*

Also, looks like no Firmware update yet on the 960 fiasco.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 17, 2018)

I finally saw the firmware update pop up on my samsung magician not long ago. Remembered about the fiasco. Held off on update cause I wasnt sure if it was that update or an update that resolved that.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/239265/...update-causes-application-freezes-instability

Yep as of today no sign of Samsung trying to fix this at all. Maybe Samsung is trying to sweep this under the rug.

@Raevenlord Any chance of you getting a news update for us affected 960 Pro owners on the negligence Samsung is showing in resolving the issue?


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 17, 2018)

Samsung Magician 5.x is missing features and complete trash.

Look at the change log:

- New features
* Performance Optimization based on Windows TRIM
* Over Provisioning
* Data Security

Features that existed in 4.9.7 and somehow were removed.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> @Raevenlord Any chance of you getting a news update for us affected 960 Pro owners on the negligence Samsung is showing in resolving the issue?



Sounds like when I bought a 950 Pro way back when and couldn't use it at one workplace because they never delivered the encrypted drive support they promised was "coming soon after launch."


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone get this 5.2 download? Would like to try it out, we need someone to seed it lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2018)

I would get in touch with them. Otherwise news networks globally...


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 17, 2018)

*SAMSUNG MAGICIAN 5.2 DOWNLOAD*
DOWNLOAD LINK


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Sounds like when I bought a 950 Pro way back when and couldn't use it at one workplace because they never delivered the encrypted drive support they promised was "coming soon after launch."




You already have this firmware?

https://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks like the usual software release to support new products.


----------



## delshay (Jan 18, 2018)

I have not yet installed the latest software, but if this is about SSD Health then it should show temperature of SSD.

OFF TOPIC:

As a side note why don't motherboard BIOS show temperature of HD/SSD as well as temperature of memory modules installed? Memory SPD is on the SMBus, so it should be possible. NOTE: This only applies to memory modules that have a thermal sensor.

For those experts out there, is it possible to edit/modify motherboard BIOS to show temperature of HD/SSD & Memory? ie when you enter the motherboard BIOS you can see temperature of HD/SSD & Memory.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 18, 2018)

@delshay 
Samsung Magician is for the masses. It's a basic tool. If you want all the info, stats and stuff, use CrystalDiskInfo. That one is all about the stats, including temperature.


----------



## delshay (Jan 18, 2018)

@RejZoR

Most if not all users can understand temperature reading. When you hit the S.M.A.R.T icon in Magician, I have a feeling there's going to be a number of users that don't understand it, but it's supposed to be basic. All I was trying to point out is temperature readings is part of the health of the drive along with all the other data. So it would be useful if that was part of the software.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 21, 2018)

I don't get it why is Samsung Magician's Task Scheduler entry set to kill itself after 3 days of operation. I've sent this to Samsung's Twitter account and never got a reply. And they never fixed it. God I hate it when huge companies make such retarded mistakes and never fix them afterwards...


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> You already have this firmware?
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/



I no longer have the drive.  I gave up on it roughly 2 years after the promise expired.



RejZoR said:


> God I hate it when huge companies make such retarded mistakes and never fix them afterwards...



Samsung is so big Rej that I think they sometimes forget what a "consumer" is sometimes and why they matter, sadly.  They need to pay more attention.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 21, 2018)

Used to have Magician on my old rig with the Samsung 830... fiddled with a bunch of settings... never really noticed any changes in operation. Yes, you can set different Overprovisioning and change some BIOS and Windows/storage related settings in there. But bottom line, what's the point of this application except for a nice GUI?

On my new rig right now, 2x Samsung SSD in there, I feel no urge to get Magician for anything


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 21, 2018)

I’ve never been able to use this because it can’t see my 850 EVOs because they’re in RAID. Tho stuff like Crystal disk has no problem seeing each of them. I always wondered if I’ve missed any firmware updates. I have to rely on Windows for TRIM(Thankfully as nothing else can do it)


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> news update for us affected 960 Pro owners


Editorial *

http://www.teamdotexe.org/Downloads/Samsung_Magician_Installer.exe


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Editorial *
> 
> http://www.teamdotexe.org/Downloads/Samsung_Magician_Installer.exe




Why editorial?  I mean they've factually done nothing to resolve it, unless I missed something...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Why editorial?  I mean they've factually done nothing to resolve it, unless I missed something...



Unless there is a statement regarding the current lack of action you can't say they are doing or not doing anything as fact.

Just because action has not been taken does not mean they are not working on a fix.

thats the problem with you E "journalists" your no better then MSM.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Unless there is a statement regarding the current lack of action you can't say they are doing or not doing anything as fact.
> 
> Just because action has not been taken does not mean they are not working on a fix.
> 
> thats the problem with you E "journalists" your no better then MSM.



That's really irrelevant.  The news is we are here today with no fix.

I pride myself on my journalistic integrity and always have, thank you very much.  I assume you mean "MSN?"


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> That's really irrelevant.  The news is we are here today with no fix.



Not really, its a journalists job to find out why. Its a meteorologists job to tell you whats happening now.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Not really, its a journalists job to find out why. Its a meteorologists job to tell you whats happening now.



No, it's a journalists job to report stories relevant to your viewership.  "Why" is great if you can get it, but if you can't, stick to the facts and don't speculate.

I'll just pretend I didn't spend a lot of time at the Cooper Point Journal (a real paper) studying this.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> No, it's a journalists job to report stories relevant to you.  "Why" is great if you can get it, but if you can't, stick to the facts and don't speculate.
> 
> I'll just pretend I didn't spend a lot of time at the Cooper Point Journal (a real paper) studying this.



I'll just disagree and state that its a shame they changed the name of sensationalism to digital journalism at the turn of the century and let it pass as news.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> I'll just disagree and state that its a shame they changed the name of sensationalism to digital journalism at the turn of the century and let it pass as news.



Speculation leads to sensationalism.  If you're arguing for that in an article, yes, it sure as heck had better be an editorial.

I know what you are talking about is rampant in IT journalism but I like to believe I hold myself to a higher standard.  And I'd like to think everyone here tries to do the same.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Speculation leads to sensationalism.  If you're arguing for that in an article, yes, it sure as heck had better be an editorial.
> 
> I know what you are talking about is rampant in IT journalism but I like to believe I hold myself to a higher standard.  And I'd like to think everyone here tries to do the same.



It's possible I was typing things and missing what I rendered in my head to complete the idea. I was not trying to single you out. I also think we are on the same page. However unfortunately I do not hold TPU to that standard unless its 2 or 3 editors. Unfortunately a standard that has been in a decline for several years now IMO.

I meant to imply that should something like that



xkm1948 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/239265/...update-causes-application-freezes-instability
> 
> Yep as of today no sign of Samsung trying to fix this at all. Maybe Samsung is trying to sweep this under the rug.
> 
> @Raevenlord Any chance of you getting a news update for us affected 960 Pro owners on the negligence Samsung is showing in resolving the issue?




be written without any kind of legwork from the journalist sending an email to get an answer it was no better then banter in a forum thread and should be classified as nothing more then an editorial.

If you are not willing to do what is needed to get the answer and your source is 5 people in a forum thread super mad what you are posting is not news to the tech industry.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm not really an editor here anymore, it should be pointed out as well.  More of a contributing writer.

That said, while I disagree on the decline, I agree with the sentiments expressed in regards to good journalism.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 21, 2018)

I honestly liken TPU news as more of an RSS feed than anything else. Quanity over quality. 90% of the news looks like a copy paste from PR and has zero elaboration or insight. While no process is perfect, there plenty of typos and grammatical errors too. This isnt Forbes, i get that, but...


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I honestly liken TPU news as more of an RSS feed than anything else. Quanity over quality. 90% of the news looks like a copy paste from PR and has zero elaboration or insight. While no process is perfect, there plenty of typos and grammatical errors too. This isnt Forbes, i get that, but...



That's because a lot of our news is literally press releases.

I'd like to see some filters too as a user, but that is up to the w1zzard.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 21, 2018)

Only thing that annoys me is when some generation of graphic cards is released and then we get 50 press releases of every vendor who's releasing the exact same GPU. Ok, we get it, you released GTX 1080 13,5GB or whatever, we don't need same PR drivel for the same thing, 50 times. But other than this, it doesn't bother me. Keeps me up to date with stuff, be it PR copy or not.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

I hear you...  think we have strayed from the topic though, heh.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Only thing that annoys me is when some generation of graphic cards is released and then we get 50 press releases of every vendor who's releasing the exact same GPU. Ok, we get it, you released GTX 1080 13,5GB or whatever, we don't need same PR drivel for the same thing, 50 times. But other than this, it doesn't bother me. Keeps me up to date with stuff, be it PR copy or not.


How should we decide who's pr gets posted? The goal is indeed to keep you updated, scrolling past stuff you are not interested in should be easy enough


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 21, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> How should we decide who's pr gets posted? The goal is indeed to keep you updated, scrolling past stuff you are not interested in should be easy enough



Not when entire "recent news" section is spammed with basically the same generic news. If NVIDIA or AMD announces new generation of GPU's, fine. But we really don't need 30 or whatever of them for that same GPU. If you know new generation is out, you'll then go and monitor your favorite brand.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> How should we decide who's pr gets posted? The goal is indeed to keep you updated, scrolling past stuff you are not interested in should be easy enough



I think a simple tag filter would work wonders personally, w1zzard.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 22, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> How should we decide who's pr gets posted? The goal is indeed to keep you updated, scrolling past stuff you are not interested in should be easy enough


The PR's arent the problem really. IMO, its the lack of anything else about it that is. If you are going to have people simply copy and paste PRs, why not have it done automatically? It will likely save you money.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 22, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> The PR's arent the problem really. IMO, its the lack of anything else about it that is. If you are going to have people simply copy and paste PRs, why not have it done automatically? It will likely save you money.



Oh god no.  We get so many PRs it's crazy.  At some point a human has to filter them for relevance.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 22, 2018)

Likewise. 

Have the human sort them and put them in a queue to be posted. It only takes one, not three, to do so. Again, if nothing is added - which there isn't in the overwhelming majority of them, have the process automated. Perhaps have the other news people do something with more depth and content instead of regurgitating PR or shotgunning the same story in 4 different ways (the Spectre and Meltdown coverage here was a mess with how many articles/threads etc)...

Does anyone want to split these posts off into a new thread to 'improve news'?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 22, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Have the human sort them and put them in a queue to be posted. It only takes one, not three, to do so. Again, if nothing is added - which there isn't in the overwhelming majority of them, have the process automated. Perhaps have the other news people do something with more depth and content instead of regurgitating PR or shotgunning the same story in 4 different ways (the Spectre and Meltdown coverage here was a mess with how many articles/threads etc)...



I only do independent content here now as a "contributing writer" on one issue: Crypto, so they may already be moving that way.  Can't say, I am no longer privy to editor dialogue. 




> Does anyone want to split these posts off into a new thread to 'improve news'?



Suggesting the same.


----------



## erixx (Jan 22, 2018)

been a week now that downloads stay limited


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2018)

erixx said:


> been a week now that downloads stay limited



I have a link I host myself on the first page. I'm running it on my machine currently.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

erixx said:


> been a week now that downloads stay limited


I've uploaded it to our downloads section


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 23, 2018)

I've also posted a Mega mirror link but everyone seems to have missed it despite large bold text... The binary is digitally signed by Samsung and I've uploaded it... XD


----------



## delshay (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm on SATA II & the latest software shows much lower performance, back to v5.1 (850 Pro)

EDIT: Included benchmark from v5.1. This is consistent no matter how many times benchmark is run.


----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry Rejzor, but would you download system drivers from... "Mega" site!? Me not, but thanks!


----------

